# Northern Comfort / Fisher Copy Woodstove



## Antyke (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any information regarding this stove, it appears to be a copy of a Fisher Style stove, it is well built and quite heavy.  Northern Comfort on the door.   It was a whole house heater at a friends place, they don't want to burn wood anymore so I am thinking of refurbishing it for my home.  Has an external mounted blower in the back and tubes running through to the front.  Cast Iron doors, aprox 20" square inside box.  

Thanks


----------



## CamFan (Sep 17, 2011)

Fisher never had the tubes through the stove like that.  You biggest concern would be is inspecting those tubes, they have been exposed to extreme heat and probably have deteriated to a point.  If they get bad enough to get a pin hole I would expect you could get smoke, gases, and worst sparks into your living area.  When the tubes are red hot and wood hits them from loading you can damage them also.  that would be my biggest concern.  Good luck


----------

